

Show HN: Fight The Floods - site to organize volunteers for Aus floods - rodh257
http://fightthefloods.com/

======
rodh257
I'm in brisbane at the moment (suburb on higher ground), and after being sent
home from work when the CBD shut down I really wanted to help others with the
flood. Particularly as the suburbs surrounding mine were going to be affected.
However all my friends were in OK suburbs so I don't know anyone. Driving
around is discouraged so I didn't know what to do.

I figured a site like this would be good, as if I needed help sandbagging my
house, or moving my possessions, or a place to sleep I could post a request
and others can register their interest in volunteering and helping those
around you. I threw it together quite quickly (30 hours since I came up with
the idea) so it's not polished, but hopefully it will do the job.

Please don't enter data unless you are actually in brisbane, but i'd love
feedback on small things I can fix to improve the usability of the site.

